# Third Party Fees Toll



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I have exported all the weekly statements for 2020 into a spreadsheet.
The "Total" column does include any amount under "Third Party Fees Toll"
and the Grand Total from these weekly statements will match "Net Earnings" on the Tax Summary.
I have confirmed this value to match.

to reiterate, the "Net Earnings" value matches the Grand "Total'' from the weekly statements.

My Question is why does Uber put "Reimbursement Tolls" on the Tax Summary and add it to the "Net Earnings" to come up with "Your Net Payout" if the "Third Party Fees Toll" is already included in the "Net Earnings"??


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Why are Tolls included twice here?

for example,

Net Earnings (Total of fare distance+fare min/ fare supplement+fare surge+fare time+fare wait time-service fee+tip+*third party fees toll*)
plus
Reimbursements Tolls, Airport fees and Surcharges (which includes *Tolls* again)
equals
Your Net Payout


----------

